# Favorite Cold Steel Knife...



## Cruentus (Aug 18, 2005)

Just for fun, what is your favorite knife made by Cold Steel?

You don't have to own it, just something that you like...

Paul


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 18, 2005)

O.K., I'll start:

It was a tough decision because Cold Steel has so many products, and yes I realize that it depends on what you are using it for, but I pick Tai Pan as my favorite. Black Bear Classic would be a close second (I'd rather fight with the Black bear).

It is just such a well made knife and all around versitile.

Paul  :enguard:


----------



## guromkb (Aug 18, 2005)

Scimitar...


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 18, 2005)

guromkb said:
			
		

> Scimitar...



That be close to my favorite folder from CS... :asian:


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 19, 2005)

My favorite fixed blade is probably either the Laredo Bowie or the Black Bear Classic ('cause it's just so sexy )

My favorite folder is probably the Gunsite


----------



## Keith Jennings (Aug 19, 2005)

Being a fan of the Bowie knife, I have to go with Cold Steels Voyager series. My EDC is a 4" Voyager (with a clip point, of course!) and I love it. Im also a fan of the Voyager X2, which is essentially a _navaja_ that opens very quickly. With its Bowie-style blade, big knife techniques such as snap-cuts and back-cuts are all possible. In my State, its a big large to legally carry (though both carry and concealment is not a problem), but if I could get away with it, a Voyager X2 would be with me constantly.


----------



## Batleth (Aug 19, 2005)

For pure serrated nastiness I like the Desperado. Which is why I also like the Vaquero folder. For utility you can't beat a tanto point Voyager.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 20, 2005)

Had, and lost, a gunsite. If I could get all my money back from knives I've lost, I'd be a...eh....a Hundredaire! (Guess that isn't too bad huh, but I've lost a couple  )

Keith...How'd I guess that you'd like clip points, AND that you'd like the Voyager X2!  :ultracool 

That Voyager X2 is quite the beast...

Paul


----------



## Brother Grimm (Aug 22, 2005)

Favorite CS Folder: X2 Voyager (Which I carry a lot, Keith)Favorite Fixed: Tai Pan (which I carry a lot, Paul)


Chris Fisk


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 23, 2005)

Brother Grimm said:
			
		

> Favorite CS Folder: X2 Voyager (Which I carry a lot, Keith)Favorite Fixed: Tai Pan (which I carry a lot, Paul)
> 
> 
> Chris Fisk



I know....because of you, I actually got to see the Tai Pan to make an educated opinion...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 23, 2005)

Okay I posted on this thread yesterday but somehow I 
must have mucked it up in the posting process! I like 
cold steel knives because of their ability to hold an edge
and they require very little if any maintenance! My
favorite knives are the old tanto, (I do not even know if
they make it anymore), Tai Pan and the Voyager X2!
However my favorite cold steel knives are the Safekeeper
I & II! These Push daggers are great!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 23, 2005)

Ive always been partial to their shovel axe, actually.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 23, 2005)

I am a fan of their irregular stuff too: the shovel ax, tomahawks, etc. I own a few of their tomahawks...

Paul


----------



## Dwight McLemore (Aug 23, 2005)

I think I have to go with the Voyager too. The closest thing we have to a modern Navaja and as Keith says there is just so much that can be done with the weapon.  The Larado Bowie comes in at # 2, and the Trailmaster at # 3.
Not sure of it's name but here at the school we use the smaller tomahawk with the hammer poll as our primary thrower.  Steve huff took the finish off the handle of one and removed the paint from the head, added some decorative carving to the handle and it looks like a period tomahawk.  Can't beat the price on this hawk. 

Best
Dwight


----------



## Pete Kautz (Aug 23, 2005)

Agreed, the XL and X2 Voyagers, the machetes, shovels, and axes.  The price / utility / durability ratio is amazing.  The Night Force is also a nice smaller knife; Steve Huff gave one of these to Lily and she really likes it.  I think it is much nicer than the small-sized Voyagers as it has the navaja curved handle and clip-point.  The ODA and matching hard-rubber trainer are great too for fixed blades.  Now if CS would just make MORE hard-rubber trainers for the folders!

Best,

Pete Kautz
http://alliancemartialarts.com
http://modernknives.com


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 23, 2005)

Those hard rubber trainers are great..you can spar with them without dinging yourself too badly, yet they are durable enough for partner work.

Thanks for the reply! When I saw The Navaja work on Modern Knives video-zine, I was thinking myself that the voyager would be a perfect substitute for a traditional Navaja... 

Paul


----------



## Tgace (Aug 23, 2005)

http://www.knifesite.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1102


----------



## tradrockrat (Aug 28, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> http://www.knifesite.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1102


 


 I think you'll find that this particular blade has a small copy of the American Bando Association logo on it by the handle.  It is an excellent knife, but do not make the mistake of thinking that cold steels cheaper versions will do as well.  The Kukri MUST have a thick blade to do what it was meant to do or it's just an oddly cut machete...

 BTW - For obvious reasons, this is my favorite cold steel blade as well


----------



## Knarfan (Aug 30, 2005)

I own six cold steel knives. Three fixed( small Culloden, Desparado, urban pal) Three folders(Scimitar, large vaquero, Recon 1 clip point). I like them all for differant reasons but, my two favorites are the Culloden & the Recon 1. I like the Vaquero for an EDC. The Recon 1 & Scimitar are large folders I love them both but, they are a little big for an EDC. I think all the folders are made well,very secure.


----------



## BoxANT (Sep 18, 2005)

either the Shovel or the Recon Tanto.


----------

